# favorite sci fi or fantasy tv series?



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

current shows I like Lost girl on syfy channel










past shows

and Hex on bbc america i watch it on saturdays but it originally aired years ago in the uk










doll house










Legend of The Seeker


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Most of the stuff I like is of the canceled variety.










Basically, any Star Trek will do. But I have a special fondness for DS9.



























Oddly enough, I've watched a_ lot_ of Twilight Zone over the years, even though all I do when I watch it is gripe about how predictable it is.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Probably Battlestar Galactica. The newer 2000s one. Never saw the old one. Don't really watch many TV shows.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

missamanda said:


>


I vote this as well, and I guess Farscape 2nd...


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

arnie said:


>


Same here. It tied in all my interests, and was epic when serious **** was going down. It just seems to get more relevant with today's exoplanet discoveries, and obsession with ancient astronauts/aliens, human origins/anthropology etc.

For non-scifi fantasy, it's definitely "Game of Thrones."


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

missamanda said:


>


+1 for me on this.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Whedon should have brought back_ Firefly_.

Someone got me hooked a bit on X-Files back when it was on. I like SciFi, but don't follow it enough to know which ones are good or not.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

tbh Merlin isn't that great...but its one of the few Fantasy shows I watch nowadays so I thought I'd include it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Yep, this one~

All other shows I like are horror or drama <.<;


----------



## Windflower (Nov 26, 2012)

Cannot get into American Sci-Fi shows. =[ Supernatural seems okay, but the rest like Warehouse 13, Haven, Lost Girl and a few generic ones seem very badly written and horribly acted. The X Files is the only one I have genuinely liked. Although that felt more like a crime drama with super natural elements, rather than a full on nerd fest! I think most of these shows take themselves way too seriously, especially given the fact that the dialogue sounds like it was scripted by a 14 year old doctor who fan fiction writer! =P


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

Steins Gate i guess =P if that counts.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Fringe, Alphas (syfy series), Twilight zone, Warehouse 13, futurama (if that counts)
# couldn't add pics for this post idk why.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

I loved Terra Nova while it was around, and I remember watching Merlin. I liked seeing Merlin himself portrayed a little differently.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Fringe
Supernatural
Doctor Who (new series)
Torchwood
Lost Girl
The Vampire Diaries
Buffy


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

Ranked from 1 to 10

Buffy
Firefly
Angel
Stargate Atlantis
Doctor Who (2005)
Pushing Daisies
Eureka
Game of Thrones
Stargate SG-1 (The last couple of Seasons pulled it down)
Torchwood


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

missamanda said:


>


It took me 10 years to watch it, but it was great. They should have made at least 5 more episodes.










It is strange that I have seen so many episodes, yet I always seem to find more that I haven't seen.










Some episodes were better than others, but still a good show overall.










The machines will learn at an exponential rate one day...










And if we are a space based species by then, we can travel and avoid the machines hopefully.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm.

Stargate SG-1
Supernatural
Buffy
The Vampire Diaries
Heroes
Transformers
Full Metal Alchemist

Probably some other anime series, but not really that many actual tv shows I'm fond of..


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Favorite Sci-Fi: Stargate SG-1

Favorite fantasy: Game of Thrones


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Also, not sure if they count, but pretty much any animation that's a DC Comics/Warner Bros. collaboration counts as among my favorite things on television. Justice League was probably my series of choice...especially the episodes that featured Vic Sage.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Laliho (Nov 22, 2012)

Stargate SG1 and Star trek are my favorite and likely will be for a long time


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Most underrated sci-fi show ever.


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

Summer glau. <3


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

Stargate, Startrek Next Gen and the New Doctor Who series form the Holy Trinity of sci-fi


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Only the best..the x -files, star trek, and the twilght zone.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I like Firefly, Supernatural, Game of Thrones, Fringe, Doctor Who, X-Files, Battlestar Galactica, Lost Girl, Buffy and Continuum


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Anime and cartoons aside, the only sci-fi show I'm watching right now is _Person of Interest_. And I love it.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Does Once Upon a Time count as fantasy?
Terra Nova was good too, which they hadn't cancelled it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Continuum


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Now I'm watching this show called continuum.
I'm surprised anybody still watches star trek episodes, I'm the only one I know in RL that still watches it or ever did.


----------

